# Fibroids Gas and Bloating



## exxon (May 12, 2003)

I have a fibroid the size of a large lemon. I feel that some of my gas and bloating may be from the fibroid. Has annyone had fibroids removedand did symptoms improve?


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi, I don't have any answers but I am in the same situation. Can anyone help?


----------

